
Sex in Space, Pt 1 - Action and Reaction - ivey
http://www.smartaxe.com/smartaxxxe/physical-concepts/sex-in-space-action-and-reaction
======
ivey
In case you were disappointed the other sex in space post wasn't worthy,
here's a much better one.

